# pH modifacation



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

watched this video the other and its good stuff to know.[media]https://youtu.be/FkWPRvk6SUg[/media]


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for posting it. I watched the entire lecture. Great info!


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Thank you for posting that. I learned several things


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Good info, thanks.


----------

